# Walnut Clean Before and After Pictures



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

I had a walnut clean done last week on my 07 MK2 with 89,000 miles on. There was no record of a previous clean.

I decided to get it done because of a slight shake on idle and sometimes having a cold start misfire. Before I decided to get this done I had replaced the PCV valve with the updated part, replaced all 4 coils and all 4 spark plugs, none of which resolved the issue.

I can confirm that getting this done resolved the cold start misfire and the slightly rough idle; the car now feels much smoother...

All 4 looked basically the same so I've just put a before and after of 2.

Before:









After:


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Amazing, what was the cost please


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

Allspeed said:


> Amazing, what was the cost please


I paid £285 at an independent.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

mine is in having it done and injector test and clean 2007 tfsi 105000 miles never done before,so it does make a big difference?that's the pic he sent me of mine


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

chrisj82 said:


> mine is in having it done and injector test and clean 2007 tfsi 105000 miles never done before,so it does make a big difference?


It definitely made a noticeable difference on mine. I would say slightly more 'refined' feeling, especially a lower speeds/revs and starting the car is much more immediate.

Its funny you mention injectors, after doing the job he took my car out for a test drive and heard a pop/smelt fuel. The injector seals had gone. Thankfully he had spare seals and got it sorted a fully working that day, but from that experience I could definitely recommend getting those seals replaced whilst the injectors are off!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Can you please post the shop that did this, their location and point of contact? This is really a good service especially since they included before and after pictures.


----------



## Vmlopes (May 5, 2019)

Got mine done a couple weeks ago at r tech, was about the £300 mark but also had the thermostat changed at extra cost. TTS on 57k didn't actually look that bad only a slight build up, but cleaned anyway.


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Can you please post the shop that did this, their location and point of contact? This is really a good service especially since they included before and after pictures.


Yes sure. I got this done by Andy in Swaffham Norfolk. He has a page on it with his contact info etc: https://www.terracleanswaffham.co.uk/walnut-blasting

I live in Cambridge so did have to wait around that day while it was done as I don't have two cars...

I did specifically ask for the photos, so if you want them its definitely worth asking as I'm not sure if he would take them otherwise.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks like a good job there, running car on 99 shell vpower unleaded which has cleaning chemicals in it would help?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

DFI engines are prone to this problem by design. Fuel additives and "better" gas is a massive waste of money since fuel is no longer sprayed over the valves as it enters the cylinder. DFI forces fuel directly into the cylinders via the injectors. That carbon build up is oil vapor re-cycled back into the engine via the intake manifold. Without fuel sprayed onto the valves to clean them, carbon buildup and walnut cleaning is the future of our engines. :?


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

I certainly don't think 99 octane will help with the direct injection issue. But I do get better mpg and a slightly more responsive car.

There is actually a pretty cool engine which has the benefits of direct injection without the carbon buildup issue; it's the engine in the Toyota gt86: 




It doesn't have the same performance as the tfsi and personally having had the walnut clean done, its not the worst thing to have to get done; less than half the price of getting cam belts/water pump done. Still obviously would be better if it didn't occur, but then you wouldn't get the benefits of direct injection either!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I get a* more powerful* car with 99 RON and also cleaning injector benefits. My car is tuned for 99 so I get more power!

Also collect double points with a fuel card so it doesn't cost me much more that standard 95RON which would be horrible in my engine as it is designed for 99.


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

Yes I am aware of the benefits of 99 and I only use vpower myself for that matter.

But it won't stop carbon buildup. All direct injection engines suffer with this issue, which is why you would get the intakes cleaned with a service like walnut cleaning.

You will still get carbon buildup using 99 octane vpower.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

We used to use Walnut shells to clean the jet engine compressor and turbines on the Wessex helicopters, I remember they mixed up the shipping and sent us the wrong grade once and clean it did, it cleaned several blades out of the engine, more a shot peen than a shot blast  :lol:

Ahhhh happy days, well bar the un planned for engine change that is..


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

As I understand it, carbon build up is less prone to the 4 pot engines as they generally rev higher than the V6's under normal conditions. It has very little to do with fuel and the best way to prevent carbon build is to regularly rag the tits off it. Good excuse if you ask me


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Actually the TFSI is more prone due to the fact fuel is being injected straight into the cylinder rather than being port injected (before the cylinder).

The VR6 is port injected SO the fuel jet has a chance to hit the intake valves - giving a cleaning effect of the oil vapours within the crankcase.

The TFSI in it's very nature doesn't have this cleaning effect since the fuel is sprayed directly into the cylinder - not having this cleaning effect.

Rev range has nothing to do with it but revving higher can have a cleaning effect on both 4 pot and VR6.


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Actually the TFSI is more prone due to the fact fuel is being injected straight into the cylinder rather than being port injected (before the cylinder).
> 
> The VR6 is port injected SO the fuel jet has a chance to hit the intake valves - giving a cleaning effect of the oil vapours within the crankcase.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I was thinking I haven't seen the walnut clean advertised for the vr6, so that makes sense.

I do sit in traffic on the way to work, so I'm sure that time sitting in idle doesn't help...


----------



## BillyP (Jan 11, 2013)

Regarding cold start problems. I replaced my old PCV version F with the new R version (2007). Oil consumption seems to be lower but I've only driven 1300 km. But more noticable is that the cold start has approved significantly. The crank could turn 2-3 times before but now it starts instantly.


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

For sure I think having the upgraded PCV, DV and tappet change is something I would always do on these cars after buying one.


----------

